# **2008**Black Friday Ads**2008**



## Vizy (Nov 15, 2008)

*Best Buy*
http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/best-buy-black-friday-ad.html​
*Circuit City​*http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/circuitcity-black-friday-ad.html​
*Costco​*http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/costco-black-friday-ad.html​
*Radio Shack​*
http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/radioshack-black-friday-ad.html

*Walmart Pre-Black Friday Valu bundles*

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/catalog.gsp?cat=1027879&sourceid=14621881932822976367


*Staples*

http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/staples-black-friday-ad.html

*OfficeMax*
http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/officemax-black-friday-ad.html​

-All the info was received by email from: http://www.blackfriday.info/
Viz


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2008)

This is my favorite site personally: http://bfads.net/

I really don't like the sales this year, if all of the fliers are correct then there won't be any $200-$300 laptops like I was hoping.  It seems like more people are combining installation services with their electronics and saying that it's a huge savings, for once BB doesn't look like the best place to go this year.


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 15, 2008)

www.dealspl.us has a lot of Black Friday updates as well. That's what I use.


----------



## brian (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks ok, I was hoping for a bit more on sale. I am hoping staples has something good


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 15, 2008)

brian said:


> I am hoping staples has something good



Ditto. That'll be the main store I'm going to..


----------



## laznz1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Out of curisoity when is Black Friday sale in the USA


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2008)

laznz1 said:


> Out of curisoity when is Black Friday sale in the USA


You posted several times in my black Friday thread and you don't remember?  lol

It's the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dystopia (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think that is all there will be. I think there will be more!


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2008)

Elimin8or said:


> I don't think that is all there will be. I think there will be more!


More what, more ads or more deals?


----------



## Kill Bill (Nov 15, 2008)

Apple is said to have a black friday sale according to macrumors


----------



## teamhex (Nov 15, 2008)

There not looking as good as last years. Maybe a few things but, meh


----------



## JlCollins005 (Nov 15, 2008)

yea i was really hoping there woulda been some laptops for 2-300 dollars, hopefully there will be in best buys secret sales


----------



## Vizy (Nov 15, 2008)

laznz1 said:


> Out of curisoity when is Black Friday sale in the USA



It is the day after thanksgiving. Most stores open Friday morning or Thursday night. It get's extremely crowded, angry, and rude.



brian said:


> Looks ok, I was hoping for a bit more on sale. I am hoping staples has something good


Stores like fry's usually release their ads a day or so before the actual sale. Them bastards might even release it on thankgsgiving day itself.



JlCollins005 said:


> yea i was really hoping there woulda been some laptops for 2-300 dollars, hopefully there will be in best buys secret sales



There are rumors going around about those sales.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Nov 15, 2008)

yea rumors but no one will know till the the time comes lol


----------



## Vizy (Nov 15, 2008)

update.

O! Over 3000 posts


----------



## Vizy (Nov 15, 2008)

Newegg would have a sale right? I want to buy some HDD's, a new CPU HSF, and Vista


----------



## JlCollins005 (Nov 16, 2008)

yea newegg will have a sale on bf to, i got an email askin me to take a survey on what id like them to have on sale for bf so i can only assume that means they will be having one


----------



## brian (Nov 27, 2008)

Newegg's black friday list now up!

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEPro/...ons.newegg.com/NEPro/Friday08Blak/118x200.gif


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 27, 2008)

brian said:


> Newegg's black friday list now up!
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEPro/...ons.newegg.com/NEPro/Friday08Blak/118x200.gif



They have the Antec 900 for $59.99! 

Vista Home Premium 64-bit is $99.99


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 27, 2008)

http://dealspl.us/Crucial-Ballistix...2-8500-Dual-Channel-Kit-Desktop-Memory_115618

2GB of DDR2 1066 RAM for $0.99 After MIR

http://dealspl.us/Logitech-VX-Revolution-931690-0403_16593

Logitech VX Revolution $9.99 After MIR

Great Deals!


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 27, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> 2GB of DDR2 1066 RAM for $0.99 After MIR



No mutha 'uckin' way!


----------



## Jet (Nov 27, 2008)

The $7 off didn't work for me..


----------



## Jet (Nov 27, 2008)

But, it appears you have to be subscribed, and subscription might take a day. So...maybe still.


----------



## brian (Nov 27, 2008)

*Look at the reviews *


----------



## Respital (Nov 27, 2008)

Considering the link for newegg is "http://dealspl.us/rb2.php?did=115618" i wouldn't trust it. 

Although it may just be a redirection.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 27, 2008)

I should have waited for Black Friday.

TigerDirect has the Logitech MX Revolution mouse for only $49!

I paid $95 including shipping


----------



## Calibretto (Nov 27, 2008)

Respital said:


> Considering the link for newegg is "http://dealspl.us/rb2.php?did=115618" i wouldn't trust it.
> 
> Although it may just be a redirection.



Yeah it redirects to Newegg after you click the a link. DealsPlus is very reputable, so don't diss it


----------



## Respital (Nov 27, 2008)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I should have waited for Black Friday.
> 
> TigerDirect has the Logitech MX Revolution mouse for only $49!
> 
> I paid $95 including shipping



Try returning it then buying it again! 



Calibretto said:


> Yeah it redirects to Newegg after you click the a link. DealsPlus is very reputable, so don't diss it



Just checking lol.


----------



## Mitch? (Nov 27, 2008)

i just bought an Antec 900 for $60 and an Acer 19" LCD for $100 
... and until my work check is deposited tommorow i have -$45 in my checking :S
Oh well, got me a gift, and my girlfriend one of hers


----------



## Gareth (Nov 27, 2008)

I see Newegg's black Friday sales have already started! 

Antec 900 for $59, WOW!


----------

